# F1 2011 Lenkradprobleme



## Gangsta (10. November 2011)

Moin moin,
ich hab mir vor einer Woche auch endlich mal F1 2011 fürn PC gegönnt. Leider hab ich mit meinem Thrustmaster Force Feedback Lenkrad Probleme.
Vom lenken her funktioniert es einigermaßen aber die Pedale sind richtig schlecht. Ich hab von meinem Pedalweg nur 30%-40% zur Verfügung d.h. wenn ich Bremse passiert erstmal bis zur Hälfte garnichts, der Fuß vom Fahrer im Spiel bewegt sich auch nicht. Danach hab ich dann auf nem ganz kurzen Weg von leicht Bremsen bis Vollbremsung alles. Und ca. bei 90% Bedalweg bremst er im Spiel schon voll. Mein Lenkrad hab ich kalibiert und im Spiel hab ich 0% Pedalspiel und die Empfindlichkeit auf 0. Habs aber auch schon auf 90 probiert, wobei da kaum ein Unterschied zu merken war. Habt ihr auch die Probleme? Hab den Patch 1.1 schon isntalliert hat aber nichts geholfen und laut F1 2011: Entwicklerupdate zum Patch 2 - News - SPEEDMANIACS.COM

```
[B][U]F1 2011 - vorläufiges Patch 2-Changelog:[/U][/B]
Game Improvements:
-A  connectivity rating display has now been implemented for each player in  an online session lobby. This appears as coloured bars (red, amber,  green) to indicate the expected online performance of the player in the  game session.
-More network bandwidth is now reserved for  game-critical systems in online sessions. This may result in  low-bandwidth users having their voice chat restricted to fewer players,  but should result in -smoother online experience.

Strategy & Setup:
-Fixed 11/11 car setup bug.
-Fixed issue where your race strategy uses the same tyre compound three times in a row & the final set are worn.
-Fixed issue where wear-based punctures would occur too often.
-Fixed various issues with the race engineer speech logic.

AI:
-Fixed an issue where the AI run on Intermediates for too long.
-Fixed issue where AI cars would be too fast in the wet.
-Fixed an issue where AI vehicles pitted too often during dry, online races .
-The AI has been tuned on several circuits to provide smoother and faster driving.

Co–op Championship:
-Fixed an issue with the save becoming corrupt / not able to invite the other player when playing long race weekends.
-Fixed an issue where AI difficulty was reset to “Amateur” level when resuming a Coop game.
-Fixed an issue with tyre wear in Practice/Qualifying not being carried over to Race.
-Fixed an issue with the penalties accrued in Practice/Qualifying not being applied to the Race.
-Fixed an issue with the Race Results where lapped AI are causing player to drop positions.

Online:
-Vote to Skip in Qualifying now requires 100% vote.
-Various Penalty system improvements have been made.
-Quick Race countdown timer is now set to 60 Seconds and no longer resets when a player joins the session.

Graphics & Performance:
-PS3 – Improved frame rate & performance.
-Xbox360 & PC - Numerous performance improvements have been made to increase frame rate and reduce stuttering.
-All Platforms – Numerous graphical improvements have been made.
-All Platforms – Fixed various issues to improve general game stability.

PC-specific:
-Fixed several functionality issues experienced when using DX11 cards.
-Fixed issue where users could hack specific files to increase car grip.

Other:
-Fixed  a very infrequent issue where some sessions would be skipped over when  progressing to the next session during a Long Race Weekend.
-Korea tyre compounds have been changed to those used in the 2011 race.
-Fixed an issue where in career where the "on the bounce" achievement was awarded after 11 race wins instead of 9.
-Fixed an issue where all users would be awarded the fastest lap XP and stat during some online races.
-Fixed an issue where driver's hands & head popped in a few frames late when switching cameras.
```
soll im Patch 2.0 auch keine Verbesserung sein.


----------



## 1awd1 (20. November 2011)

Ist das nur bei F1 so oder auch bei anderen Spielen? Ich nutze ein G27, davor ein G25 und bei beiden gab es keine Probleme mit F1. Welches Lenkrad hast du denn genau?


----------



## Gangsta (23. November 2011)

Ich nutze ein Thrustmaster Force Feedback Lenkrad. In F1 2010 habe ich keine Probleme, da funktioniert es wunderbar. Auch andere Rennspiele machen keine Probleme, nur F1 2011


----------



## 1awd1 (24. November 2011)

Hast du denn mal geprüft, ob dein Lenkrad vom Spiel unterstützt wird? Hab hier mal ne Liste gefunden mit den unterstützten Lenkrädern, kannst ja mal gucken, ob deins dabei ist:

Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Racing Wheel
Atomic Accessories Super Sport Evo
Atomic Accessories TVR Sagaris
ECCI Trackstar 6000
Fanatec Porsche 911 Carrera
Fanatec Porsche 911 GT2
Fanatec Porsche 911 GT3 RS2
Fanatec Porsche 911 Turbo S
Logic3 Tri Format Topdrive GT
Logic3 Tri Format Topdrive RF
Logitech Driving Force GT
Logitech Driving Force Pro
Logitech Formula Force EX/RX
Logitech G25
Logitech G27
Logitech MOMO Racing
Logitech WingMan Formula Force GP
Microsoft Sidewinder Force Feedback Wheel
Thrustmaster Ferrari F430
Thrustmaster Ferrari GT Experience
Thrustmaster Ferrari GT F430 Wireless Cockpit
Thrustmaster RGT Force Feedback Pro Clutch
Thrustmaster Ferrari F1 Wheel Intergral T500
Thrustmaster T500RS
Thrustmaster Universal Challenge


----------



## Gangsta (24. November 2011)

1awd1 schrieb:


> Hast du denn mal geprüft, ob dein Lenkrad vom Spiel unterstützt wird? Hab hier mal ne Liste gefunden mit den unterstützten Lenkrädern, kannst ja mal gucken, ob deins dabei ist:
> 
> Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Racing Wheel
> Atomic Accessories Super Sport Evo
> ...


Ja klar . Das Thrustmaster RGT Force Feedback Pro Clutch ist es.


----------



## 1awd1 (24. November 2011)

Mal nach neuen Treibern fürs Lenkrad geguckt?


----------



## Gangsta (25. November 2011)

Ja, hab schon 2 mal die Treiber deinstalliert und neue installiert. Hab auch ein manuelles Kalibrierungstool für das Lenkrad runtergeladen und es damit versucht. Das Problem besteht aber weiterhin


----------

